# Rescue Slammed With Dumps



## JadeIcing (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok so we have had a very bad lull in adoptions and of course many dump calls... Most we direct them and give them things to try. Sadly we had some other calls and finds. 

Within the last month...

1) Liam my foster

2)My new soon to be foster... A 4mnth old black lionhead left in a box by the woods.

3) A black lop with 8 babies 2 which are older than the other babies...

4) A white with spot lionhead doe

5) Another black lionhead female. 

Those are just the ones I know of (Ok so I know a few others and the stories are not so great). So many calls and emailsbut we can only help so many. Donations are low but we are some how making due.

I am feeling just a little overwhelmed.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 15, 2010)

I feel for you. We are in the same position. We seem to be able to keep "pulling a rabbit out of the hat" when it comes to taking in new bunnies. Somehow a new foster home comes through eventually. In the meantime, Patti's B&B (Bed & Bunny) is in full swing.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 15, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I feel for you. We are in the same position. We seem to be able to keep "pulling a rabbit out of the hat" when it comes to taking in new bunnies. Somehow a new foster home comes through eventually. In the meantime, Patti's B&B (Bed & Bunny) is in full swing.


:hug:We figure it out some how don't we?


----------



## Torchster (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for what you do guys. I know it doesn't really do anything for ya. Ya all do a wonderful service! I know my baby Bert and his girl Petunia would say thanks, if I could find a bunny safe keyboard.


----------



## bunfoo (Jan 15, 2010)

Grrrrr. I don't understand why people dump animals or carelessly breed their pets. I'm sorry, I wish I could help in some way. I can spread the word on my twitter is there a website I can send people to?


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 15, 2010)

We got a few dumped on us from what I understand. I'm still very new to the pool of volunteers at NY RRR but I think we have a pretty good network of foster parents and we also have the Petco residence for 4 of our buns. We are lucky to have that going. 

It's tough. The buns are lucky to have people like you on their side.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 15, 2010)

*bunfoo wrote: *


> Grrrrr. I don't understand why people dump animals or carelessly breed their pets. I'm sorry, I wish I could help in some way. I can spread the word on my twitter is there a website I can send people to?


3Bunnies Don't mind the lack of updating the guy who runs are site is in the process of moving.


----------



## elrohwen (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that! I've been volunteering down at Hop-a-long Hollow in Norwalk and theyj're totally full right now but getting plenty of calls. It's so hard to make the decision to turn rabbits away.


----------



## pOker (Jan 15, 2010)

uff..I can tell that is is tough..but I am here to helppp 

I will gladly make a donation-what do you need more than anything right now??or is money just fine.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 15, 2010)

You hold off for now. Once we figure somethings out someone will contact you.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 15, 2010)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I feel for you. We are in the same position. We seem to be able to keep "pulling a rabbit out of the hat" when it comes to taking in new bunnies. Somehow a new foster home comes through eventually. In the meantime, Patti's B&B (Bed & Bunny) is in full swing.
> ...



We have a lot of "11th hour" rescues. We had one last year that we were sure was going to be PTS.....we had absolutely no room. At the last minute a home came through and it turned out that the shelter "forgot" to euth the rabbit on the day they were supposed to. One more bun saved!!!!

I wish I were closer and could work with you.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 15, 2010)

So do I something tells me you would be an awesome addition. Ha if my uncle ever convinced me to move to Florida I know what rescue I would work with.:biggrin2:


----------



## luvthempigs (Jan 15, 2010)

Hugs to all you folks who foster, volunteer time at shelters, and rescue :hug: The bunnies thank you too:bunnyhug:

What does "11th hour" mean?


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 15, 2010)

i look forward to the day i can start fostering...so many bunnies out there need help...so many animals in general.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 15, 2010)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> What does "11th hour" mean?


It means last possible minute. In some cases "miracle" is a better definition!!


----------



## BethM (Jan 15, 2010)

I know how you feel. 
The rescue I work with has been just flooded, and we've had to turn some bunnies away.  We were lucky that some of the individual rescuers have been willing to take care of the buns for awhile. 
We were also able to help two bunnies that had been kept outdoors w/o shelter, they were brought inside just days before the blizzard and cold conditions moved in. Two more lives saved.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 16, 2010)

This is our latest rescue. This little guy had been "set free" and was captured by a couple of our volunteers. He has received medical attention and is doing well. I have never seen ear mites this bad before. Poor guy was screaming in pain during his vet treatment.


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Jan 16, 2010)

That's terrible!! Poor guy, this almost made ME scream in pain!


----------



## luvthempigs (Jan 16, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *luvthempigs wrote: *
> 
> 
> > What does "11th hour" mean?
> ...



thanks for the clarification on that one, I *thought* maybe that was what it meant but I wasn't sure 

That ear looks awful, I have to wonder how long it took to get that bad :tears2:

Please keep us updated


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 16, 2010)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *luvthempigs wrote: *
> ...



His ears look much better now that he has received proper medical attention. As soon as he is returned to a healthy state he will be ready to find his furever home.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 16, 2010)

AIEEEE! Oh my gosh, that poor bunny. I can't imagine how badly that must have hurt! Poor baby! He looks like such a darling too. Is he a lop or do you think the mites damaged his ears so much that they made them lop? Also, WHAT is the brown stuff? When was he found? What's his name? I so wish I could help him :tears2: I'm very thankful for all the bunny loving people who volunteer their time, homes, money and love to help bunnies like him. Thanks, guys!


----------



## luvthempigs (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow, It still looks painful. Do you know if he is getting pain meds?

He looks so precious. I can't for the life of me figure out how someone can turn any animal loose to fend for itself.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 16, 2010)

His name is Penuche (puh-NOO-chee). He is an uppy-eared bunny, with the lopping caused by the mites. The brown stuff is a discharge that accumulates in the ears. He was caught early yesterday morning and immediately rushed to our vet in Jacksonville. I'm told he a real sweetheart. He is doing much better now with pain meds.


----------



## luvthempigs (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm glad to hear he is receiving pain meds. His ears look like raw meat :tears2:

On another note, I was thinking the photos you have of his ears would be a good example for the Rabbit Health Library Forum, Ear Ailments.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 16, 2010)

Poor little darling. I hope someone nice adopts him! I want him! I adore his name. Penuche fudge is amazing, I've made it many times  I'm so glad he's getting care now! Patti how long do you think he was outdoors? I certainly hope his owner didn't let his ears get half that bad and then release him!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 16, 2010)

Omg....how horrible. Poor bunny. I'm glad he's getting the medical attention he needs.


----------



## DeniseJP (Jan 17, 2010)

*elrohwen wrote: *


> I'm sorry to hear that! I've been volunteering down at Hop-a-long Hollow in Norwalk and theyj're totally full right now but getting plenty of calls. It's so hard to make the decision to turn rabbits away.



I grew up in Norwalk in the Silvermine area. Where is the Hop-a-Long Hollow in Norwalk?

Denise


----------

